# Ics



## runandhide05 (Sep 20, 2011)

So, haven't heard a single word from devs on any one working in a ics port from aosp for bionic.
Has anyone else?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## JWellington (Aug 11, 2011)

Bionic has an encrypted bootloader. Until we can somehow modify the kernel through workaround hacks, we aren't going to be getting AOSP. The kernel needs to be AOSP compliant. With a locked bootloader, we are stuck with Motorola's kernel =

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## marleyinoc (Oct 10, 2011)

JWellington said:


> we are stuck with Motorola's kernel


The bionic is a great device but this reminds me why I knew I shouldn't have bought a Motorola phone this time around.

Waiting for galaxy nexus but am not sure if I want something to be wrong with it or just go crazy with knowing it coulda been mine.

Jk. Looking for part time work so I can buy it outright.


----------



## G8orDroid (Aug 12, 2011)

marleyinoc said:


> Bionic has an encrypted bootloader. Until we can somehow modify the kernel through workaround hacks, we aren't going to be getting AOSP. The kernel needs to be AOSP compliant. With a locked bootloader, we are stuck with Motorola's kernel =
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX


[mbm], of sbf_flash fame, is definitely working on a solution. I don't know if he wants the general public to know about it, so that's all I'll say, except when I saw him discussing it on IRC, I got goosebumps. When he gets this working (it pretty much already is, just getting the kinks worked out) it will be a game changer.


----------



## darkrom (Jul 30, 2011)

G8orDroid said:


> [mbm], of sbf_flash fame, is definitely working on a solution. I don't know if he wants the general public to know about it, so that's all I'll say, except when I saw him discussing it on IRC, I got goosebumps. When he gets this working (it pretty much already is, just getting the kinks worked out) it will be a game changer.


Tease.


----------



## disabled account (Nov 6, 2011)

G8orDroid said:


> [mbm], of sbf_flash fame, is definitely working on a solution. I don't know if he wants the general public to know about it, so that's all I'll say, except when I saw him discussing it on IRC, I got goosebumps. When he gets this working (it pretty much already is, just getting the kinks worked out) it will be a game changer.


Im interested

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## papi92 (Jun 10, 2011)

If bionic gets unlocked ill be passing on the nexus for sure.


----------



## z28nck33 (Oct 10, 2011)

papi92 said:


> If bionic gets unlocked ill be passing on the nexus for sure.


+100000


----------



## gearsofwar (Oct 24, 2011)

z28nck33 said:


> +100000


+10000000000000


----------



## G8orDroid (Aug 12, 2011)

papi92 said:


> If bionic gets unlocked ill be passing on the nexus for sure.


It's not an unlock per se, but pretty much all of the benefits of an unlock would be available. I'll ask him next time I can, if he minds giving more details and if I can share. I think the only way the BL will ever be truly unlocked is through a leaked engineering build or VzW & Moto just decide to unlock it.


----------



## z28nck33 (Oct 10, 2011)

G8orDroid said:


> It's not an unlock per se, but pretty much all of the benefits of an unlock would be available. I'll ask him next time I can, if he minds giving more details and if I can share. I think the only way the BL will ever be truly unlocked is through a leaked engineering build or VzW & Moto just decide to unlock it.


Id be happy with all the things we could for the x on the bionic


----------



## ProCompSolutions (Jul 11, 2011)

I hear from a source that ICS is coming to Bionic. Since ginger bread was designed for single core phones the bionic will come alive with ICS

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## disabled account (Nov 6, 2011)

ProCompSolutions said:


> I hear from a source that ICS is coming to Bionic. Since ginger bread was designed for single core phones the bionic will come alive with ICS
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


We all know ICS is coming . Motorola already confirmed that. The question is will be see an ics rom before that due to the encrypted bootloader since we can't use custom kernels at the moment.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## EmericanX (Sep 24, 2011)

Cvpcs has tweeted he's started work on a 2-init version for the droidx... he's just starting there... so its a good chance we may see earlier then official... only time will tell... I've got it running on my fascinate... its definititely an upgrade!

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## _base2 (Nov 18, 2011)

gearsofwar said:


> +10000000000000


+1... lol

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## _base2 (Nov 18, 2011)

Seriously though... if the bionic was as open as the gnex, it wouldn't even be a competition.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## eXorcist (Sep 30, 2011)

_base2 said:


> Seriously though... if the bionic was as open as the gnex, it wouldn't even be a competition.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


+1

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## EmericanX (Sep 24, 2011)

Just an update... I saw a tweet that someone has an ICS port for the bionic based off of 2-init that they're working getting booted... so it may happen...

Sent from my Delicious Fasinate Ice Cream Sandwhich!


----------



## disabled account (Nov 6, 2011)

lifebeginsfriday said:


> Just an update... I saw a tweet that someone has an ICS port for the bionic based off of 2-init that they're working getting booted... so it may happen...
> 
> Sent from my Delicious Fasinate Ice Cream Sandwhich!


Now i am excited. Link?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## kennydied23 (Jun 26, 2011)

Saw the same tweet. This is exciting for sure, I hope they get it booting.


----------



## frostincredible (Jun 9, 2011)

kennydied23 said:


> Saw the same tweet. This is exciting for sure, I hope they get it booting.


 Who's working on it?


----------



## kennydied23 (Jun 26, 2011)

frostincredible said:


> Who's working on it?


dhacker29 of the th3ory t3am
https://twitter.com/#!/dhacker29/


----------



## PillClinton (Sep 23, 2011)

kennydied23 said:


> dhacker29 of the th3ory t3am
> https://twitter.com/#!/dhacker29/


I can't wait to see what Dhacker can do with this!


----------



## eXorcist (Sep 30, 2011)

G8orDroid said:


> [mbm], of sbf_flash fame, is definitely working on a solution. I don't know if he wants the general public to know about it, so that's all I'll say, except when I saw him discussing it on IRC, I got goosebumps. When he gets this working (it pretty much already is, just getting the kinks worked out) it will be a game changer.


Ive been dying to hear this new. I got to get on irc to hear about this.. what program u use and where u guys at server wise? Ty so much!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## turtleman2008 (Oct 21, 2011)

Looks like he's making progress on ics based on his tweets


----------



## sjflowerhorn (Oct 17, 2011)

turtleman2008 said:


> Looks like he's making progress on ics based on his tweets


+10000000


----------



## Hashcode (Sep 16, 2011)

I booted up ICS on the Droid 3 earlier today and shared everything I knew about how to get it running w/ dhacker29. When we spoke he already had a build ready, that needed a few tweaks. I'm sure he'll get there soon.


----------



## G8orDroid (Aug 12, 2011)

Hashcode said:


> I booted up ICS on the Droid 3 earlier today and shared everything I knew about how to get it running w/ dhacker29. When we spoke he already had a build ready, that needed a few tweaks. I'm sure he'll get there soon.


Awesome!


----------



## BionicPornMaker (Aug 21, 2011)

how come he hasnt posted anything on twitter today is he alive.. if anyone talks to him tell him the community says to have a happy thanksgiving to him and his family


----------



## _base2 (Nov 18, 2011)

Hashcode said:


> I booted up ICS on the Droid 3 earlier today and shared everything I knew about how to get it running w/ dhacker29. When we spoke he already had a build ready, that needed a few tweaks. I'm sure he'll get there soon.


Thanks for all your hard work hashcode!

[ sent from _base2 ]


----------



## JWellington (Aug 11, 2011)

Well now, this is exciting. The community always seems to find a way....
Still, it just shouldn't have to be this hard


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Jesemalave1 said:


> how come he hasnt posted anything on twitter today is he alive.. if anyone talks to him tell him the community says to have a happy thanksgiving to him and his family


Because he's been in the kitchen, making ice cream


----------



## eXorcist (Sep 30, 2011)

MistaWolfe said:


> Because he's been in the kitchen, making ice cream


AND OC









Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## eXorcist (Sep 30, 2011)

G8orDroid said:


> [mbm], of sbf_flash fame, is definitely working on a solution. I don't know if he wants the general public to know about it, so that's all I'll say, except when I saw him discussing it on IRC, I got goosebumps. When he gets this working (it pretty much already is, just getting the kinks worked out) it will be a game changer.


Bump for a game changer

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## turtleman2008 (Oct 21, 2011)

Looks like dhacker and hashcode got it to finally boot! http://dl.dropbox.com/u/28823036/UNL3ASH3D/IMG_0360.JPG


----------



## greenleaved (Sep 12, 2011)

would anyone mind taking the time and explaining to me exactly what it means to "unlock" a "bootloader"? I have been flashing roms and all that since my OG droid...was that a locked bootloader as well? What goes along with having an unlocked bootloader?

Any info would be great. Feel free to get technical if you want.


----------



## chrisjm00 (Aug 20, 2011)

turtleman2008 said:


> Looks like dhacker and hashcode got it to finally boot! http://dl.dropbox.com/u/28823036/UNL3ASH3D/IMG_0360.JPG


I just saw this as well. From the looks of it, not much is working. Saw no data or wifi connection, but hell, even getting it to boot is an amazing achievement. Hopefully it is functional before long.


----------



## marleyinoc (Oct 10, 2011)

greenleaved said:


> would anyone mind taking the time and explaining to me exactly what it means to "unlock" a "bootloader"? I have been flashing roms and all that since my OG droid...was that a locked bootloader as well? What goes along with having an unlocked bootloader?
> 
> Any info would be great. Feel free to get technical if you want.


The droid 1 was unlocked and easy to flash back to stock if something went wrong. virtually unbrickable. A locked bootloader, or in bionic's case encrypted, makes it harder to flash custom roms because unless you can unlock it with key you basically have to trick it to install custom roms. your risk of brick goes up.

I am not expert and can't get technical but here is a link that is pretty informative tho still not too technical. I am pretty sure hashcode also has something on his site that goes into more detail but my google skills failed me.

http://www.tested.com/news/know-your-android-bootloaderwhat-it-is-and-why-it-matters/1879/


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

chrisjm00 said:


> I just saw this as well. From the looks of it, not much is working. Saw no data or wifi connection, but hell, even getting it to boot is an amazing achievement. Hopefully it is functional before long.


I just got done flashing it.

It's buggy as hell (as Hashcode said it would be) but it's real fun to see Ice Cream Sandwich on your phone!


----------

